# Gobble gobble



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 21, 2012)

Perfect mrng in the turkey woods.

Me and the lady set up on a river bottom while FIL and his little boy set up on a ridge. We doubled and were back at the cabin by 7:30

This mossberg throws the best pattern with 3.5's that I've ever seen. Check out the head shot. He made us and I got the shot off just before he got back over the hill.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 21, 2012)

Turkey heads do turn into jelly after all


----------



## overboard (Apr 21, 2012)

WOW! how far was the shot, 10' ? 
never saw a thight pattern like that, unless really close. I use a hastings .640 in a 3.5" mag. and wish I could do that kind of damage.
what ammo are you using? maby I should switch.
congrats. on getting your birds =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 23, 2012)

=D> Nice Bird =D>


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 23, 2012)

It was between 15-20 yards walking away.

They are nitro turkey loads with mod choke. That was the first turkey I've shot with this gun. Major overkill but lots of fun. On a side note the pattern turns to crap quick when you up the yardage to say 50

Thanks fellers

It was 70 out saterday and we woke up to snow and 30mph winds this am. Hunted anyways with no luck. 

Time to head home, put the guns away and start worrying about fishing again


----------



## pelagicbldr (Sep 4, 2012)

Extra full!!


----------

